# Need Help With New Set-up



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I just bought a new fly fishing set up this is my first attempt at fly fishing. I ended up getting a good deal on a Penn International 9wt reel and put it on a Sage rod. I have no idea how to rig this thing. The reel was already spooled with some backing but I need to get fly line and some tippet. What is a good fly line, I am using it to target mainly reds and trout? Also how do I rig this and where is a good place to buy fly line and fly's locally? Thanks


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if this is your first attempt at fly fishing, i would suggest a little reading on the subject first. google "kinds fly fishing line". the first entry is great advice from dickssportinggoods.com. there are so many variables in fly fishing that makes anyone who tries to answer your "broad question" a bit of a "know-it-all" so i will not attempt to even venture. i will make a real broad suggestion. try to match the line wt. with the rod wt. knowing both is essential to a good presentation.
i have suggested on this forum that a bunch of us fly fishers get together.
someone needs to get this "meet and greet" going. 
jack


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yesterday I made my first few casts with a Wuff Triangle Taper line. I love the feel of the line and floats so high and shoots like a bullet. Unfortunately, it is a little pricey but most good lines are.

If you are just starting out, go with a floating line. Keep your leader 9' or less and stay away from Clousers until you perfect your casting technique some.

Deceivers cast easily and catch fish well. You only need a few. Size #2 thru 2/0.
Solid white, chartreuse/white, solid black, red/white and red/yellow will catch most fish inshore. Add a few small Glass minnow patterns for Spanish and Bonita and a popper or two for Trout and Bass and you are good to go.
Maybe add an EP fly or two.

A white, pink or yellow Wooly Worm on a #2 hook will catch Whiting and Pompano in the surf, especially if you dunk it in shrimp GULP! juice.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the madness:thumbup:
9wt floating line. Honestly, I would just go with the cheapest you can find while you learn. I'll dig around, I may have an old line you can use. My favorites are AirFlo. Most of their lines have a braided core for awesome no stretch hook sets. Most of the AirFlo lines also have ridges on them that really make them fire out. They last about 1.5 to 2 seasons of hard use for me.
Straight 20lb line for your tippet 4-5ft.



captken said:


> especially if you dunk it in shrimp GULP! juice.


Do we even need to go into that again :sneaky2:

L8, Harry


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

make sure you get a salt water line, that is important. i agree, get a cheap one now. they can get pretty scuffed up on pilings, propellers. specks under a light at night is great practice: 8 or 9' of 8 lb tippet, little minnow pattern, and wade out to the light. poppers are a blast too.


----------

